# 2011 WEGO Tour



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

That's right...we've had 3 days to relax and now it's time to start planning for 2011. If you have a show and would like to be considered for the 2011 WEGO Tour, let me know. 

The tour will return in March of 2011!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Will the Houston show be permanent for the final wego tour or will there be another city in for the running next year to end the tour thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

count me in i will be there...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Dec 9 2010, 09:53 AM~19282344
> *Will the Houston show be permanent for the final wego tour or will there be another city in for the running next year to end the tour thanks  :biggrin:
> *


i like it in htown


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

4th year i will be goin


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

By any luck, will it pass by Chicago as well??


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 9 2010, 10:43 AM~19282284
> *That's right...we've had 3 days to relax and now it's time to start planning for 2011.  If you have a show and would like to be considered for the 2011 WEGO Tour, let me know.
> 
> The tour will return in March of 2011!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Dec 9 2010, 09:59 AM~19282394
> *By any luck, will it pass by Chicago as well??
> *


Do you have a show that you promote?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 9 2010, 11:42 AM~19282705
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


will we see Altered Ego on the tour?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Dec 9 2010, 10:53 AM~19282344
> *Will the Houston show be permanent for the final wego tour or will there be another city in for the running next year to end the tour thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Thats where it all started so I don't see it changing.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 9 2010, 09:43 AM~19282713
> *will we see Altered Ego on the tour?
> *


u never know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 9 2010, 11:43 AM~19282716
> *u never  know!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, *tito_ls,* 96_impalass


hit me up .........


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Illegal toys will definitely follow the tour in 2011


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTMFT :angel:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope to attend all the shows next year....







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how about a seperate room for trophy presentations. not that i care about a trohpy, but to have that while there is a concert going on in the back is kind of inconsiderate to those who do actually compete for awards. just my 2 cents.


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I know what you mean about trophies...but I would need part of a hall to get everyone in there...we are working on something for 2011...

We are looking for something St. Louis area to add to the 2011 tour...let me know....


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2010, 06:27 PM~19285746
> *how about a seperate room for trophy presentations. not that i care about a trohpy, but to have that while there is a concert going on in the back is kind of inconsiderate to those who do actually compete for awards. just my 2 cents.
> *



i concur or can it be on main stage and have those guys shut the fuck up with the rappin bullshit


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

AND CAN WE HAVE A "TUFF MAN COMPETITION" AT THE OLYMPICS FOR LAY IT LOW MEMBERS HERE IN SAN ANTONIO AT VISTA HERMOSA


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

You guys should really think about bringing back the Portland show, or maybe Seattle...Alot of us N.W. riders would be their to turn it into a Huge success... "THE BIG M" says thankx


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what do you have for shows as of now??


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what about corpus christi texas


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Longview would like to be back on the map!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 11 2010, 08:07 PM~19303590
> *what about corpus christi texas
> *


would b nice


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im busting out somethin new this year :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how about a car dance class?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Dec 11 2010, 11:17 PM~19304698
> *Longview would like to be back on the map!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2010, 07:31 PM~19310089
> *how about a car dance class?
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Dec 11 2010, 10:17 PM~19304698
> *Longview would like to be back on the map!!
> *


  :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 11 2010, 07:07 PM~19303590
> *what about corpus christi texas
> *


x1000 my hometown...cc,portland,taft,odem,sinton


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i think the tour should be held in bigger cities where there is actually something to do for the families, other then just the show.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

How bout a Show in Fort Worth 30 mins from Dallas! Same distance from cities down south! Same distance from cities up north! Closer for people coming from the west! Just my .02!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

But in summer so we can go to six flags :cheesy:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Austin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Somewhere in South Texas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 13 2010, 11:50 AM~19314875
> *Austin
> *


austin shows ar never big


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I would like to see special awards (best motor, paint, undercarriage, etc...) standardized throughout ALL shows.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 13 2010, 04:20 PM~19317062
> *I would like to see special awards (best motor, paint, undercarriage, etc...) standardized throughout ALL shows.
> *


x76 we need more plaques for the shop :0


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WHEREVER THE TOUR GOES ONE THING'S FOR SURE,ILLEGAL TOYS IS DOWN TO RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Dec 13 2010, 08:12 PM~19319093
> *WHEREVER THE TOUR GOES ONE THING'S FOR SURE,ILLEGAL TOYS IS DOWN TO RIDE :thumbsup:
> *


cali?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2010, 06:36 PM~19317194
> *x76 we need more plaques for the shop :0
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting.....would be nice to travel to other states, and I agree on special awards. thats always a plus.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2010, 06:31 PM~19310089
> *how about a car dance class?
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I say keep the bigger citys thats where the better concerts are and radio support etc...

just like i said last yr

spread the show out, perhaps fewer shows, meaning get off the I35 /I45 nuts for a minute...

kill the rat race and SPREAD THE END OF YR CASH TROUGH OUT FOR BIGGER PRIZE MONEY At ALL SHOWS...


:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2010, 09:01 AM~19313859
> *i think the tour should be held in bigger cities where there is actually something to do for the families, other then just the show.
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 13 2010, 12:48 PM~19314865
> *But in summer so we can go to six flags :cheesy:
> *


lol no Ice Escapades


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 11 2010, 09:07 PM~19303590
> *what about corpus christi texas
> *


i remember way back when on shoreline at the convention center


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

> By any luck, will it pass by Chicago as well??



We are looking for something St. Louis area to add to the 2011 tour...let me know....
[/quote]


If Stl or Chi-town doesn't work what about Like KC ? Us Iowa riders want in on the fun too :biggrin: or what about coming to Iowa? Were right in the middle of it all :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

How about a real street class for hopping give us chippers a chance


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Base calendar is almost done...and wego website is currently being redesigned...hopefully, we can have some stuff up by Christmas...but expect the tour to kickoff in March!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 14 2010, 11:54 AM~19323741
> *Base calendar is almost done...and wego website is currently being redesigned...hopefully, we can have some stuff up by Christmas...but expect the tour to kickoff in March!
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

El Paso, Texas has a lot of lows represting. We always show well in Odessa. Should bring the tour over here.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 14 2010, 11:54 AM~19323741
> *Base calendar is almost done...and wego website is currently being redesigned...hopefully, we can have some stuff up by Christmas...but expect the tour to kickoff in March!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: how many shows so far?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Dec 14 2010, 01:43 AM~19321541
> *How about a real street class for hopping give us chippers a chance
> *


X2 On that Homie Its hard going up against shops with big money and all that weight :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 11 2010, 12:36 AM~19298342
> *I know what you mean about trophies...but I would need part of a hall to get everyone in there...we are working on something for 2011...
> 
> We are looking for something St. Louis area to add to the 2011 tour...let me know....
> *


Hahahaha StreetSeen is looking to other states in 2011 as well. We were thinking Kansas City...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2010, 09:01 AM~19313859
> *i think the tour should be held in bigger cities where there is actually something to do for the families, other then just the show.
> *


x2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

more houston shows. i like those


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

IT WOULD BE GOOD TO HAVE THE WEGO TOUR STOP IN FRESNO THIS IS A HAPPY MEDIUM FOR THE NORTHERN BAY AREA AS WELL AS SOUTHERN BAY AREA TO ALL SHOW UP TO AND ALL OF THE CENTRAL VALLEY THIS WOULD BE A GOOD SPOT, EVERYBODY WILL PRETTY MUCH HAVE THE SAME DRIVE TIME AND 1 HELL OF A SHOW. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2010, 10:12 PM~19320442
> *cali?
> *


sounds good I like to go back home


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Dec 14 2010, 05:28 PM~19326595
> *sounds good I like to go back home
> *


me too lets go


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2010, 01:33 PM~19315502
> *Somewhere in South Texas
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Rio Grande Valley !!!!!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 14 2010, 09:31 PM~19327848
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Rio Grande Valley !!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 14 2010, 09:31 PM~19327848
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Rio Grande Valley !!!!!
> *


:yes: El 956 :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Rio Grande Valley...give me some venue options...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 15 2010, 12:10 AM~19329452
> *Rio Grande Valley...give me some venue options...
> *


Club Fuego in McAllen. Maybe somebody there can get in touch with them?


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 14 2010, 03:14 PM~19325657
> *X2 On that Homie Its hard going up against shops with big money and all that weight  :wow: :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 15 2010, 12:10 AM~19329452
> *Rio Grande Valley...give me some venue options...
> *


South Padre Island Convention Center

:dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 14 2010, 03:16 PM~19325673
> *Hahahaha StreetSeen is looking to other states in 2011 as well. We were thinking Kansas City...
> *


how bout Alb. New Mexico


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Dec 15 2010, 01:28 PM~19333845
> *how bout Alb. New Mexico
> *


x2. i think Alb. will be a good place for the wego tour to go to next year. Alot of clean rides and it would probably get a lot of riders from surrounding states.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 15 2010, 01:25 PM~19334208
> *x2. i think Alb. will be a good place for the wego tour to go to next year. Alot of clean rides and it would probably get a lot of riders from surrounding states.
> *


too many donks


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 14 2010, 03:16 PM~19325673
> *Hahahaha StreetSeen is looking to other states in 2011 as well. We were thinking Kansas City...
> *


----------



## DJMANDO (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 15 2010, 12:07 AM~19330582
> *South Padre Island Convention Center
> 
> :dunno:
> *


x2 that would be badass...the lowrider seen has grown here in da valley .i think the island convention center would be badass..they have the heat wave there and it always a good turn out.but it would be nice to bring the lowrider seen back to south tx!!


----------



## DJMANDO (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

No South Padre Convention Center...David from the Heatwave is a buddy of ours and we try to stay away from venues he's using (and I think we may end up using the same venue as him in Corpus...two would not be cool).


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Rio Grande Valley would be a good place. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Didn't the McAllen Convention Center have a car show one time? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 16 2010, 06:09 PM~19345536
> *No South Padre Convention Center...David from the Heatwave is a buddy of ours and we try to stay away from venues he's using (and I think we may end up using the same venue as him in Corpus...two would not be cool).
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :rimshot: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fort Worth Texas


West Texas


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

ready to do it again


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 16 2010, 05:09 PM~19345536
> *No South Padre Convention Center...David from the Heatwave is a buddy of ours and we try to stay away from venues he's using (and I think we may end up using the same venue as him in Corpus...two would not be cool).
> *


why not do s.p instead of corpus?


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 17 2010, 11:12 AM~19352280
> *why not do s.p instead of corpus?
> *


south padre would be a damn good place to have a car show at


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Dec 17 2010, 01:44 PM~19352957
> *south padre would be a damn good place to have a car show at
> *


better then corpus imo


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Dec 17 2010, 01:44 PM~19352957
> *south padre would be a damn good place to have a car show at
> *


X2. Just make sure its n spring break  if u do 1 n spi


----------



## DJMANDO (Jan 12, 2009)

SPI OR STATE FARM ARENA!!(DODGE ARENA!!)..IN MCALLEN!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SPI OR STATE FARM ARENA!!(DODGE ARENA!!)..IN MCALLEN!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

to the top


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 10 2010, 10:36 PM~19298342
> *I know what you mean about trophies...but I would need part of a hall to get everyone in there...we are working on something for 2011...
> 
> We are looking for something St. Louis area to add to the 2011 tour...let me know....
> *


Need to bring more of this to the Midwest.. Louisville KY and surrounding states have been putting it down for a long time...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Dec 17 2010, 01:12 PM~19352280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


south padre island is wack, over priced, has xtreme asshole cops and nothing to do unless its during spring break, which would then be to crowded for the people that follow the tour and take their children with them

corpus is a much larger city, therefore it has more stuff to do family wise, also more options for those that seek the nightlife and if its the beach you want to see, padre island and mustang island are 10 minutes down SPID and port aransas is 10 minutes farther


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

gotta bring it back to Abilene


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Have you guys ever thought about bring'n the show to DENVER??????? :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 19 2010, 08:19 PM~19369880
> *Have you guys ever thought about bring'n the show to DENVER??????? :biggrin:
> *


Just got back form there. Gorgeous location!


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Would love to see an support the WEGO Tour in the Midwest. Always in attendance in your Texas shows an love every part of it :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

telling you come back to Abilene


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Dec 20 2010, 04:41 AM~19373432
> *Would love to see an support the WEGO Tour in the Midwest. Always in attendance in your Texas shows an love every part of it :biggrin:
> *


What up Toyo!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2010, 06:31 AM~19366291
> *south padre island is wack, over priced, has xtreme asshole cops and nothing to do unless its during spring break, which would then be to crowded for the people that follow the tour and take their children with them
> 
> corpus is a much larger city, therefore it has more stuff to do family wise, also more options for those that seek the nightlife and if its the beach you want to see, padre island and mustang island are 10 minutes down SPID and port aransas is 10 minutes farther
> *


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 19 2010, 07:31 AM~19366291
> *south padre island is wack, over priced, has xtreme asshole cops and nothing to do unless its during spring break, which would then be to crowded for the people that follow the tour and take their children with them
> 
> corpus is a much larger city, therefore it has more stuff to do family wise, also more options for those that seek the nightlife and if its the beach you want to see, padre island and mustang island are 10 minutes down SPID and port aransas is 10 minutes farther
> *


X2 I lived there for 4 years and loved it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH.........................


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 11 2010, 07:07 PM~19303590
> *what about corpus christi texas
> *


x20


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 16 2010, 04:09 PM~19345536
> *No South Padre Convention Center...David from the Heatwave is a buddy of ours and we try to stay away from venues he's using (and I think we may end up using the same venue as him in Corpus...two would not be cool).
> *


SO THIS MEANS THERE SHOW GOING DOWN IN CORPUS :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Fort Worth TX :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Merry Christmas


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Any info on the DALLAS stop


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 16 2010, 05:09 PM~19345536
> *No South Padre Convention Center...David from the Heatwave is a buddy of ours and we try to stay away from venues he's using (and I think we may end up using the same venue as him in Corpus...two would not be cool).
> *


well fuk heat wave, thats for trucks anyways they got no love for lows :dunno: 
they keep saying its gonna get better for the lows but it never does


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

new wegoweb.org looks great


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

What about San Antonio ? :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Dec 27 2010, 04:13 PM~19432158
> *What about San Antonio ?  :dunno:
> *


San Anto is on the list i believe


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

On the Website, wegoweb.org

2011 Tour Calendar 
3/? - Dallas, TX
4/10 - Pasadena, TX 
4/? - San Antonio, TX 
5/? - Austin, TX
5/? - Oklahoma City, OK
6/? - Corpus Christi, TX
7/? - Lamesa, TX
8/14 - Mesquite, TX (BONUS)
8/28 - San Antonio, TX
9/? - Tulsa, OK
9/? - Indianapolis, IN (BONUS)
10/? - Oklahoma (BONUS)
11/? - Houston, TX


subject to change a lil.... Go to the redone website, lots of info ... 

www.wegoweb.org


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 27 2010, 07:33 PM~19433979
> *On the Website, wegoweb.org
> 
> 2011 Tour Calendar
> ...



That's cool, a mid-west show.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Indy is still up in the air...I'd say it's about 60/40 right now...we just wanted it out there so people can have a heads up...we probably won't know for sure until February...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what the 2011 tour called?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 27 2010, 08:33 PM~19433979
> *On the Website, wegoweb.org
> 
> 2011 Tour Calendar
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't know yet...kick me some ideas!


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 27 2010, 08:38 PM~19435034
> *what the 2011 tour called?
> *


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

i thought they would all be full points this year?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Nothing is finalized...the site is just a rough schedule...tour won't be finalized until probaly mid to end of January...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 28 2010, 03:04 AM~19438091
> *Don't know yet...kick me some ideas!
> *


"to the top tour" 2011


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

hope the 1st show is at the end of march that way we'll have more time to work on the rides


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 27 2010, 08:43 PM~19434572
> *Indy is still up in the air...I'd say it's about 60/40 right now...we just wanted it out there so people can have a heads up...we probably won't know for sure until February...
> *



That's cool bro, doesn't hurt to wish. lol...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Dec 30 2010, 02:50 PM~19459921
> *hope the 1st show is at the end of march that way we'll have more time to work on the rides
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Guess i need to bust ass on the ride.March will b here before we know it it,cant wait!!! :sprint:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

looks like another unstoppable show season. cant wait fr the picnic.... had lots of fun last year. hope to do it again this year.. happy new year too all


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 28 2010, 05:04 AM~19438091
> *Don't know yet...kick me some ideas!
> *


The Revolution or Dedication tour? :dunno:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Surprise #1 for this year's WEGO Tour...does your shop have what it takes? 
We are currently signing up shops, let me know if you are interested!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2010, 06:31 PM~19310089
> *how about a car dance class?
> *


:thumbsup: That would be nice, the cutlass has been resting long enough. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, switches4life

:wave: What up homie.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 3 2011, 08:34 PM~19495016
> *:thumbsup: That would be nice, the cutlass has been resting long enough. :biggrin:
> *


I would love to see dancers again haven't seen that in a minute :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@Dec 30 2010, 09:54 PM~19462910
> *Guess i need to bust ass on the ride.March will b here before we know it it,cant wait!!!  :sprint:
> *


X2!! :cheesy:
I'll be busting a new car out this show season too let's see how it goes :run:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 3 2011, 09:34 PM~19495748
> *:drama:
> *


What are you waiting for buddy!!! Hey do you want to be my sponser? :0 :biggrin: lol


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 3 2011, 08:34 PM~19495016
> *:thumbsup: That would be nice, the cutlass has been resting long enough. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 4 2011, 10:32 PM~19506975
> *
> *


:wave: What's good Juan! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 83's Finest
:wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 5 2011, 04:06 PM~19512790
> *:wave: What's good Juan!  :biggrin:
> *


same thing, work and waiting for the tour to start.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 713Lowriderboy, FPEREZII, tito_ls
:wave: :wave: Hey Raymond, did you find out anything about the adapters we talked about?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 27 2010, 06:33 PM~19433979
> *On the Website, wegoweb.org
> 
> 2011 Tour Calendar
> ...


NO TEMPLE THIS YEAR :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Jan 5 2011, 07:50 PM~19514475
> *NO TEMPLE THIS YEAR  :dunno:
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WEEZA READY............


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 27 2010, 06:33 PM~19433979
> *On the Website, wegoweb.org
> 
> 2011 Tour Calendar
> ...


What about cali no shows ?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

so when are the dates gonna be posted?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## D-Town Duece (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

No west TX?.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 9 2011, 12:27 AM~19545535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

is the dallas show in march indoor? cus it snowed last year. and is it the 97.9 show?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
:wave: What's good Jay.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 10 2011, 06:30 PM~19558368
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
> :wave: What's good Jay.
> *


Waddup Felix? Was checking dates to make sure other shows didn't conflict.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Dates should be posted soon...but to get the information first (and some special registration deals), 
Follow us on Twitter - text "FOLLOW WEGOTOUR" to 40404
Or like us on Facebook and follow us on facebook - www.facebook/wegotour


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 10 2011, 08:18 PM~19560859
> *Dates should be posted soon...but to get the information first (and some special registration deals),
> Follow us on Twitter -  text "FOLLOW WEGOTOUR" to 40404
> Or like us on Facebook and follow us on facebook - www.facebook/wegotour
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 10 2011, 10:18 PM~19560859
> *Dates should be posted soon...but to get the information first (and some special registration deals),
> Follow us on Twitter -  text "FOLLOW WEGOTOUR" to 40404
> Or like us on Facebook and follow us on facebook - www.facebook/wegotour
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Jan 9 2011, 02:16 PM~19548498
> *No west TX?.....
> *


OUR ANGELITOS CC CARSHOW IS IN WEST TX LAMESA TX SEE U THERE!!


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

What dates or weekend are y'all preferring in June for the tour ?

We are working on something for June and cannot decide what weekend to pick so that it doesn't fall on a tour date 

Thanks let me know


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jan 11 2011, 10:18 PM~19571648
> *YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 28 2010, 04:04 AM~19438091
> *Don't know yet...kick me some ideas!
> *


..Legendary or legend something to that effect(sp)......since this past year we saw the inductees into the Hall of Fame..


:biggrin: ...just my .02


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

Was the Pasadena show taken off the tour? it was on the schedule, but now its not showing on the website calendar?


Putting together my schedule and was just wondering about this..


:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If you were following us on Twitter you'd already know the big news! But seriously, I will be finalizing some stuff tomorrow and hopefully getting it online Friday morning...

We did put one major announcement on Twitter this morning....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 12 2011, 10:25 PM~19580880
> *If you were following us on Twitter you'd already know the big news!  But seriously, I will be finalizing some stuff tomorrow and hopefully getting it online Friday morning...
> 
> We did put one major announcement on Twitter this morning....
> *




I dont twitter....well not recently anyways.... :happysad:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 12 2011, 10:29 PM~19580942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ........


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 12 2011, 10:29 PM~19580942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good, no chance for snow! :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jan 12 2011, 08:21 PM~19579214
> *YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


remember to put gas..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 12 2011, 10:29 PM~19580942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Super Bowl has tied up too many of the radio stations resources (time and money) and therefore it's too much to have another big event in the 1st quarter. So, looks like late 2nd quarter (May-July). But, we won't have a date until after the Super Bowl (the Super Bowl is a huge event for the host city with millions in tourism, extra events, etc. same things happened in Houston a few years back). 

I will revise the schedule tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Location confirmed for Shorty's Benefit: 

Emilianos on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena on February 12th (Saturday) from 11-5pm

BBQ Plate sale, Car Exhibition, Hop Exhibition, raffle for prizes, Los Dominos de Tejas performing inside, D.J.'s mixing it up outside. There will be moonwalk(s) for the kids. More info and flyer to come soon. no drinks allowed, soft drinks and alcohol will be served from Emiliano's only.

This is the first of two planned fundraisers for Shorty, the other one planned for Memorial Day Weekend on the 29th (Sunday).*</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>*For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.

Thanks*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 13 2011, 05:01 AM~19583859
> *remember to put gas..
> *


I sure will that was one for the books LOL


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jan 12 2011, 07:21 PM~19579214
> *ORALE HOMIE UR CLUB DID COME DEEP ALL THE WAY FROM OKLAS ILL SEE IF I CAN WORK ON SOME AWARD FOR LONG DISTANCE OR FOR MOST CLUB MEMBER ENTRIES.FOR THOSE CLUBS THAT COME ALL THE WAY DOWN TO SHOW US LOVE AND SUPPORT! :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2011, 07:52 AM~19584060
> *The Super Bowl has tied up too many of the radio stations resources (time and money) and therefore it's too much to have another big event in the 1st quarter.  So, looks like late 2nd quarter (May-July).  But, we won't have a date until after the Super Bowl (the Super Bowl is a huge event for the host city with millions in tourism, extra events, etc. same things happened in Houston a few years back).
> 
> I will revise the schedule tonight or tomorrow morning.
> *


that gives me more time to get some chinas :cheesy:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jan 13 2011, 12:12 PM~19586148
> *ORALE HOMIE UR CLUB DID COME DEEP ALL THE WAY FROM OKLAS ILL SEE IF I CAN WORK ON SOME AWARD FOR LONG DISTANCE OR FOR MOST CLUB MEMBER ENTRIES.FOR THOSE CLUBS THAT COME ALL THE WAY DOWN TO SHOW US LOVE AND SUPPORT! :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Cool


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone know the owner of this ride?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Who own's this one?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

While you're at it... How bout this one?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 05:26 PM~19587681
> *Who own's this one?
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=47575

Gallo from Empire CC


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2011, 05:40 PM~19587831
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=47575
> 
> Gallo from Empire CC
> *


Thank you for that!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 05:29 PM~19587714
> *While you're at it... How bout this one?
> 
> 
> ...


FLATLINE from ROLLERZ ONLY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=107474


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok... keep em going... how about this one?










and this one?










and this one?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Who owns this one?










and this one?










or this one?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 06:00 PM~19588058
> *Ok... keep em going... how about this one?
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Ruiz
Joe Ruiz


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Last one...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 13 2011, 06:08 PM~19588130
> *Joe Ruiz
> Joe Ruiz
> *


Yo Tim... give those to me again...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 06:13 PM~19588189
> *Yo Tim... give those to me again...
> *


Sure........JoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuiz......... :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 13 2011, 06:18 PM~19588227
> *Sure........JoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuiz......... :biggrin:
> *


He owns all of them or what?


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 05:05 PM~19588107
> *Who owns this one?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 05:12 PM~19588173
> *Last one...
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure but i think it belonds to Tim from Last minute Customs.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 06:05 PM~19588107
> *Who owns this one?
> 
> 
> ...


Robert from Latin Kustoms CC


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 13 2011, 05:18 PM~19588227
> *Sure........JoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuizJoeRuiz......... :biggrin:
> *


 TIMMAY...EVER SO HELPFUL...LOL!



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 14 2011, 12:07 AM~19592322
> *  TIMMAY...EVER SO HELPFUL...LOL!
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


YEP YEP :wave:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

I DON'T KNOW HOW TRUE IT IS BUT I HEARD THAT THE WEGO TOUR IS SCARED TO HAVE A SHOW IN CALI. BECOUSE THEY CANT COMPETE WITH THE CALI SHOWS I DON"T KNOW IF THIS IS TRUE OR WHAT REALLY DON"T CARE I THINK THE WEGO TOUR SHOULD COME TO CALI. AND PUT IT DOWN THIS WAY NO ONE HAS ANYTHING TO SAY. :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Jan 14 2011, 01:50 PM~19597212
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW TRUE IT IS BUT I HEARD THAT THE WEGO TOUR IS SCARED TO HAVE A SHOW IN CALI. BECOUSE THEY CANT COMPETE WITH THE CALI SHOWS I DON"T KNOW IF THIS IS TRUE OR WHAT REALLY DON"T CARE I THINK THE WEGO TOUR SHOULD COME TO CALI. AND PUT IT DOWN THIS WAY NO ONE HAS ANYTHING TO SAY. :dunno:
> *


* WEGO has had shows in San Bernadino already. * :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 05:05 PM~19588107
> *Who owns this one?
> 
> 
> ...


This one belongs to JasonJ, here is the cars topic onLIL. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=120268&hl=


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Jan 14 2011, 02:50 PM~19597212
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW TRUE IT IS BUT I HEARD THAT THE WEGO TOUR IS SCARED TO HAVE A SHOW IN CALI. BECOUSE THEY CANT COMPETE WITH THE CALI SHOWS I DON"T KNOW IF THIS IS TRUE OR WHAT REALLY DON"T CARE I THINK THE WEGO TOUR SHOULD COME TO CALI. AND PUT IT DOWN THIS WAY NO ONE HAS ANYTHING TO SAY. :dunno:
> *


*WHEN IS THE LAST TIME YOU HAD A SHOW HERE IN TEXAS?*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 05:12 PM~19588173
> *Last one...
> 
> 
> ...


BRUCE FROM LASTMINUTE CUSTOMS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Jan 14 2011, 01:50 PM~19597212
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW TRUE IT IS BUT I HEARD THAT THE WEGO TOUR IS SCARED TO HAVE A SHOW IN CALI. BECOUSE THEY CANT COMPETE WITH THE CALI SHOWS I DON"T KNOW IF THIS IS TRUE OR WHAT REALLY DON"T CARE I THINK THE WEGO TOUR SHOULD COME TO CALI. AND PUT IT DOWN THIS WAY NO ONE HAS ANYTHING TO SAY. :dunno:
> *


im from cali and wego blows cali shows away


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Let's do a Houston show instead of Dallas or in march


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 14 2011, 10:39 PM~19600406
> *Let's do a Houston show instead of Dallas or in march
> *


How about you just :|


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

DAMN WEGO TOUR IS THAT GOOD WELL IM GOING TO CHECK IT OUT THEN IM ALWAYS UP FOR SOMETHING DIFFRENT AND ESPECIALLY A SHOW THAT BLOWS CALI OUT OF THE WATER NOT ONLY THAT I WANT TO CHECK OUT A TEXAS SHOW'S AND SEE HOW THEY PUT IT DOWN  .


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We are just trying to put on good shows for the people and attract more people into lowriding. It needs to keep growing and I still believe strongly that the shows are a great place to draw people in. It's almost impossible to not be drawn to these candy coated masterpieces. 

I personally make no claims about our shows being better than anyone elses, but I appreciate the good reviews! We'd love to have some Cali visitors. 

As for Cali shows, our plan is to grow the tour the right way, but to do it slowly. We've quickly learned when it's out of the area you are in, it's hard to put on a good show. Hopefully, someday we will make it back out to Cali...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 14 2011, 09:39 PM~19600406
> *Let's do a Houston show instead of Dallas or in march
> *


What "lets"? You ain't part of WEGO sucka.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(oaktownraider @ Jan 14 2011, 01:50 PM) 
I DON'T KNOW HOW TRUE IT IS BUT I HEARD THAT THE WEGO TOUR IS SCARED TO HAVE A SHOW IN CALI. BECOUSE THEY CANT COMPETE WITH THE CALI SHOWS I DON"T KNOW IF THIS IS TRUE OR WHAT REALLY DON"T CARE I THINK THE WEGO TOUR SHOULD COME TO CALI. AND PUT IT DOWN THIS WAY NO ONE HAS ANYTHING TO SAY.



> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 14 2011, 03:50 PM~19597649
> * WEGO has had shows in San Bernadino already.   :biggrin:
> *


My 69 Impala / 84 Cutlass at the San Bernadino WEGO Show.. Rep'n my club and North Texas (Ft Worth/Agg-town) in Cali 2009.. My car was wrecked on the way to show in San Bernadino last year, so no Cali shows 2010.. I'll be back this year in 2011 to support my homie Sam Torrez.. Homie Styln com'n str8 out of North Texas, Texas that where I stay, Agg-town.. 

NEW WAVE DFW proud member of the ULC...

On my way to Cali to rep at Torrez Empire show San Bernadino..


My lil lonley bike rep'n at San Bernadino show


My 69 Impala




Cutlass in San Berndino


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Jan 14 2011, 09:46 PM~19600459
> *DAMN WEGO TOUR IS THAT GOOD WELL IM GOING TO CHECK IT OUT THEN IM ALWAYS UP FOR SOMETHING DIFFRENT AND ESPECIALLY A SHOW THAT BLOWS CALI OUT OF THE WATER NOT ONLY THAT I WANT TO CHECK OUT A TEXAS SHOW'S AND SEE HOW THEY PUT IT DOWN  .
> *


TALK TO THESE GUYS THEY'LL TELL YOU.

















HEAVY HITTER & WILD MINT FROM NEW STYLE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah i've been wanting to show other places than cali.just to see whats out there well it looks like the time is approaching to hit the highway.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2011, 11:13 PM~19601481
> *What "lets"? You ain't part of WEGO sucka.
> *


bite me.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jan 13 2011, 12:38 PM~19585893
> *I sure will that was one for the books LOL
> *


lol i am pretty sure it was.. when we were leaving the show one of the homies trailer tires blow..


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 14 2011, 09:48 PM~19601180
> *We are just trying to put on good shows for the people and attract more people into lowriding.  It needs to keep growing and I still believe strongly that the shows are a great place to draw people in.  It's almost impossible to not be drawn to these candy coated masterpieces.
> 
> I personally make no claims about our shows being better than anyone elses, but I appreciate the good reviews!  We'd love to have some Cali visitors.
> ...


sounds like a plan


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Kansas City !! :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We would love to sanction a show in Kansas City, but don't have the resources to do our own up there, yet...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Jan 16 2011, 11:53 PM~19616208
> *Kansas City !! :0
> *



If you know of something, we're down.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 27 2010, 10:38 PM~19435034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what's the name of the tour? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

The Stampede Tour
or
The WEGO Stampede Tour :dunno:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

bring one to the atlanta????


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2010, 04:27 PM~19285746
> *how about a seperate room for trophy presentations. not that i care about a trohpy, but to have that while there is a concert going on in the back is kind of inconsiderate to those who do actually compete for awards. just my 2 cents.
> *


word.....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 03:26 PM~19587681
> *Who own's this one?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 17 2011, 01:59 AM~19617360
> *The Stampede Tour
> or
> The WEGO Stampede Tour :dunno:
> *


Not a bad name King!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 17 2011, 10:19 PM~19624518
> *:wave:
> *


Que onda Felix


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.......................


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.................................


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We are going to do a little special things with our Twitter followers this year...like some early bird pre-registration offers (with discounts), we will have some special at the show twitter offers as well, and we will keep you updated via twitter at the shows (like "the hop is about to start" or "come to the stage, it's trophy time!"). *So, text "FOLLOW WEGOTOUR" to 40404*


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2011, 10:18 AM~19647865
> *We are going to do a little special things with our Twitter followers this year...like some early bird pre-registration offers (with discounts), we will have some special at the show twitter offers as well, and we will keep you updated via twitter at the shows (like "the hop is about to start" or "come to the stage, it's trophy time!").  So, text "FOLLOW WEGOTOUR" to 40404
> *


That's a great idea Ouija! You're a genius!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I have heard that genius includes surrounding yourself with the right people...I got some good people kicking me ideas!


> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 20 2011, 08:30 AM~19647914
> *That's a great idea Ouija! You're a genius!
> *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

To recognize our LayItLow presence, this year's tour is going to be called the "TO THE TOP" Tour for a few reasons:
1.) Obviously, TTT is a big part of LayItLow (and we are glad to now be a forum sponsor
2.) We strive to continue to raise the bar, and push to the top (especially with new additions this year like the car build-off "From Stock to Stun" and "The Outlaw")
3.) TTT is really just a 'bump' to keep things at or near the top, and we feel 4 years in, the WEGO Tour has proven itself as a quality tour that really tries to be for the car people. So, we are working on little things to keep our spot near the top

That means we may have to bring back out the "TTT" Award this year...hahaha!



> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 16 2011, 10:32 PM~19616550
> *So what's the name of the tour?  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*2011 WEGO TOUR KICK-OFF*
*Double Points...so don't miss it!*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2011, 10:18 AM~19647865
> *We are going to do a little special things with our Twitter followers this year...like some early bird pre-registration offers (with discounts), we will have some special at the show twitter offers as well, and we will keep you updated via twitter at the shows (like "the hop is about to start" or "come to the stage, it's trophy time!").  <span style='color:blue'>2011 WEGO TOUR KICK-OFF
> Double Points...so don't miss it!
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2011, 10:57 AM~19648071
> *...(and we are glad to now be a forum sponsor*



:thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2011, 10:53 AM~19648038
> *I have heard that genius includes surrounding yourself with the right people...I got some good people kicking me ideas!
> *


I've been told the same...


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2011, 09:10 AM~19648151
> *2011 WEGO TOUR KICK-OFF
> Double Points...so don't miss it!
> 
> ...


bump :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2011, 10:10 AM~19648151
> *2011 WEGO TOUR KICK-OFF
> Double Points...so don't miss it!
> 
> ...


 Why do we have to be following twitter to pre-reg?? Not all people twitt.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I see you tweeting all the time!! You can also like wegotour on Facebook and stay tuned there (but we want people to follow on Twitter to help keep people updated at shows).


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2011, 03:51 PM~19651012
> *I see you tweeting all the time!!  You can also like wegotour on Facebook and stay tuned there (but we want people to follow on Twitter to help keep people updated at shows).
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 28 2010, 09:10 AM~19438952
> *"to the top tour"  2011
> *


 :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Pre-Build Interview #1 (Kandy Shop Customz):*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 08:06 AM~19657674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't see video. Saying its a private vid.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I think it's fixed...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 08:31 AM~19657739
> *I think it's fixed...
> *


:h5:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jan 20 2011, 06:34 PM~19651937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does this impala got a patterned frame with undies.. :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2011, 07:04 AM~19657862
> *does this impala got a patterned frame with undies.. :scrutinize:
> *


nope its a 66 ss 2 door hardtop. all og even the rust. the one you are refering to is a 65 ss drop top. lol


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Nope, I checked it out yesterday...patterned frame with undies is for a more modified '65, I believe (I've seen that frame before, he knows he couldn't use it). This car is ragged right now...sitting right next to his shop. It looks like quite a project.



> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2011, 07:04 AM~19657862
> *does this impala got a patterned frame with undies.. :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 09:13 AM~19657897
> *nope its a 66 ss 2 door hardtop. all og even the rust. the one you are refering to is a 65 ss drop top.  lol
> *


yes the 65... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

they dont want me to bring out the 65. :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 09:14 AM~19657903
> *Nope, I checked it out yesterday...patterned frame with undies is for a more modified '65, I believe (I've seen that frame before, he knows he couldn't use it).  This car is ragged right now...sitting right next to his shop.  It looks like quite a project.
> *


anxious to the see these builds... what else is everyone doing...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2011, 07:20 AM~19657934
> *anxious to the see these builds...  what else is everyone doing...
> *


me too. picnic will reviel all the rides. i bet mine is the most tore up haha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 09:19 AM~19657927
> *they dont want me to bring out the 65.  :0
> *


if i didnt have my doors shaved and trunk molded and interior out and primed i would have joined.... too many face lifts to get to as well..

Heard some good shops out tx building...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Shops that have verbally confirmed that they are in are:
- Kandy Shop (San Antonio)
- JB Kustoms (Dallas)
- Leal Brothers (Corpus)
- Julian's Customs (Oklahoma City)
.....waiting on confirmation on the 5th shop....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 07:24 AM~19657955
> *Shops that have verbally confirmed that they are in are:
> - Kandy Shop Customz (San Antonio)
> - JB Kustoms (Dallas)
> ...


im ready to build :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 09:24 AM~19657955
> *Shops that have verbally confirmed that they are in are:
> - Kandy Shop (San Antonio)
> - JB Kustoms (Dallas)
> ...


them Leal bros gonna give everyone a run for it.... :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

this was taken yesterday. this is the 66 impala ss im building.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 09:26 AM~19657963
> *im ready to build :0
> *


congrats on your credits on tony build in the LRM!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2011, 07:28 AM~19657976
> *congrats on your credits on tony build in the LRM!
> *


thankx. i havent seen it yet


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 09:27 AM~19657973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that aint bad at all...just needs some wax.... it already apart, disassembled..lol i call that a head start


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2011, 07:30 AM~19657986
> *that aint bad at all...just needs some wax.... it already apart, disassembled..lol i call that a head start
> *


i took it apart 2 years ago for the 2009 build off, but everyone else dropped out so this is how it has sat since then. now i got to put it back on frame to go to first show.

thats my stong points in video :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 09:33 AM~19658002
> *i took it apart 2 years ago for the 2009 build off, but everyone else dropped out so this is how it has sat since then. now i got to put it back on frame to go to first show.
> 
> thats my stong points in video :0  :biggrin:
> *


i just remember i got a 53 pickup at the shop that would have been good for this... 
simular shape..


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 07:27 AM~19657973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 08:27 AM~19657973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: the wego tour is really givin everybody a reason 2 attend thhis yr.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 07:27 AM~19657973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I GOTTA KEEP ON EYE OUT ON THIS ONE!! :wow: :wow: GOODLUCK BRO!!! NOT THAT YOU NEED IT CUZ YOUR A PRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 07:22 AM~19657939
> *me too. picnic will reviel all the rides. i bet mine is the most tore up   haha
> *


I think so,ours is not that bad :biggrin: good luck not that you need it,I think these deal is gone be a lot of fun


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Man i thought we had a rough start haha.looks like its gonna be alot of fun,cant wait to start building. :sprint:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@Jan 21 2011, 07:57 PM~19663295
> *Man i  thought we had a rough start haha.looks like its gonna be alot of fun,cant wait to start building. :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@Jan 21 2011, 07:57 PM~19663295
> *Man i  thought we had a rough start haha.looks like its gonna be alot of fun,cant wait to start building. :sprint:
> *


i cant wait to see how everyones rides end up. we will all be winners. we get new cars :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 22 2011, 07:15 AM~19665948
> *i cant wait to see how everyones rides end up. we will all be winners. we get new cars  :biggrin:
> *


x2 guess its gonna be a busy ass show season :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

*Subscribe today!*


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 07:24 AM~19657955
> *Shops that have verbally confirmed that they are in are:
> - Kandy Shop (San Antonio)
> - JB Kustoms (Dallas)
> ...


hell ya!!!! can't wait to see,the rides :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

IS IT JUST FAJITAS OR ANYTHING FOR THE COOK OFF?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 22 2011, 03:31 PM~19668251
> *Subscribe today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Cook-Off info should be posted soon....



> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Jan 23 2011, 01:25 PM~19674773
> *IS IT JUST FAJITAS OR ANYTHING FOR THE COOK OFF?
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasssss up my WEGO family much love


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 07:24 AM~19657955
> *Shops that have verbally confirmed that they are in are:
> - Kandy Shop (San Antonio)
> - JB Kustoms (Dallas)
> ...


aww shit hell that will b worth the price of admission just to see what these shops have to offer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

[email protected], streetseen.com, 73monte


javascript:add_smilie(":wave:") streetseen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 




there we go.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 24 2011, 08:20 PM~19686011
> *[email protected], streetseen.com, 73monte
> javascript:add_smilie(":wave:") streetseen
> *



Sup Jay!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 07:06 AM~19657674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## jyirene6[email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2011, 10:10 AM~19648151
> *2011 WEGO TOUR KICK-OFF
> Double Points...so don't miss it!
> 
> ...


I would just like to say two things: 

I'm judging the fajita contest, I got dibs, I'm pregnant so my taste buds are better than anyone elses. :biggrin: 

Also, I love Vista Hermosa Park, the picnic show is my favorite show on the tour! Can't wait!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2011, 09:57 AM~19648071
> *To recognize our LayItLow presence, this year's tour is going to be called the "TO THE TOP" Tour for a few reasons:
> 1.) Obviously, TTT is a big part of LayItLow (and we are glad to now be a forum sponsor
> 2.) We strive to continue to raise the bar, and push to the top (especially with new additions this year like the car build-off "From Stock to Stun" and "The Outlaw")
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 26 2011, 11:57 PM~19708746
> *I would just like to say two things:
> 
> I'm judging the fajita contest, I got dibs, I'm pregnant so my taste buds are better than anyone elses.  :biggrin:
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 26 2011, 09:57 PM~19708746
> *I would just like to say two things:
> 
> I'm judging the fajita contest, I got dibs, I'm pregnant so my taste buds are better than anyone elses.  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 26 2011, 09:57 PM~19708746
> *I would just like to say two things:
> 
> I'm judging the fajita contest, I got dibs, I'm pregnant so my taste buds are better than anyone elses.  :biggrin:
> ...


X2 cant wait for April


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 26 2011, 09:57 PM~19708746
> *I would just like to say two things:
> 
> I'm judging the fajita contest, I got dibs, I'm pregnant so my taste buds are better than anyone elses.  :biggrin:
> ...


bring the snuggies haha


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 28 2011, 12:13 PM~19722010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE THEY ALL DO SOME BAD ASS WORK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 28 2011, 10:13 AM~19722010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 28 2011, 11:13 AM~19722010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 got the best of the best rite here


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

should be fun!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

lets do this. i cant wait to get started.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 28 2011, 12:13 PM~19722010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALLLLLL SHIIIIIIII, This is goin be gooood


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin: Bump...TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 06:06 AM~19657674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Anybody wants to come out & play<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1Photo02011346%20(1).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1IMG_1362.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/2IMG_1365.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/IMG_1366.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Feb 1 2011, 01:23 PM~19757056
> *Anybody wants to come out & play<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1Photo02011346%20(1).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1IMG_1362.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/2IMG_1365.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


i wish the go cart choud go threw this snow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Feb 1 2011, 03:23 PM~19757056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok he's ready to rob a convenience store!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Feb 1 2011, 04:08 PM~19758452
> *Ok he's ready to rob a convenience store!
> *


Whats up Jay how's the weather over there?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good WEGO.....hope it's a good tour!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Feb 1 2011, 07:50 PM~19759431
> *Whats up Jay how's the weather over there?
> *


No snow yet! They're saying maybe on Thursday night.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Feb 1 2011, 07:43 PM~19760620
> *No snow yet! They're saying maybe on Thursday night.
> *


Keep warm :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Special thanks to our newest sponsor...HOMIEGEAR.COM. Type in "WEGO" in the discount code section to receive 20% off your order!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19762865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 2 2011, 12:43 PM~19767241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 3 2011, 12:44 PM~19778006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 3 2011, 12:44 PM~19778006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice paint job on that flyer :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 3 2011, 05:29 PM~19779198
> *thats a nice paint job on that flyer  :0
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, $Money Mike$

my bROthaz :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 28 2011, 12:13 PM~19722010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE... :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 28 2011, 10:13 AM~19722010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne holdup/////


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 9 2011, 12:27 AM~19545535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do they come in bike size


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

wasssss up to my WEGO familya see you in 2011 much love


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What's up Sam! Glad to see you on LIL! It's been a while, can't wait to see you at some shows!


> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@Feb 5 2011, 11:01 PM~19798770
> *wasssss up to my WEGO familya see you in 2011 much love
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We have a new award or two that you could be eligible for...stay tuned and I will post up info in the next week or so!


> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Feb 6 2011, 09:10 AM~19800201
> *
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Feb 6 2011, 11:10 AM~19800201
> *
> *


What's up how r u and the wife doing u ready for this tour


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 6 2011, 09:38 PM~19805153
> *What's up how r u and the wife doing u ready for this tour
> *


WE R GOOD HOMIE WE R READY 4 THE TOUR


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT for WEGO


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 9 2011, 07:04 AM~19825414
> *:drama:
> *


Apparently my baby wants to attend the first WEGO SHOW OF THE YEAR TOO!!! lol he keeps trying to come out! :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 9 2011, 07:46 PM~19830105
> *Apparently my baby wants to attend the first WEGO SHOW OF THE YEAR TOO!!! lol he keeps trying to come out! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT...... :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Bump...TTT *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT for the wego :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just found out that StreetSeen will be featuring the winning car in the Stock To Stun build-off competition. 

Also, created the first builder's page (the other 4 are in the works)
Stock2Stun - Kandy Shop Customz


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 18 2011, 11:16 AM~19900974
> *Just found out that StreetSeen will be featuring the winning car in the Stock To Stun build-off competition.
> 
> Also, created the first builder's page (the other 4 are in the works)
> ...


You know this man!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 1 2011, 11:04 PM~19762865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 18 2011, 09:16 AM~19900974
> *Just found out that StreetSeen will be featuring the winning car in the Stock To Stun build-off competition.
> 
> Also, created the first builder's page (the other 4 are in the works)
> ...


 :0 ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Damn, Streetseen...why do you have to go and make my editing look bad! Just kidding...video looks great!!!



> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Feb 18 2011, 08:05 PM~19905473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 18 2011, 11:59 PM~19906623
> *Damn, Streetseen...why do you have to go and make my editing look bad!  Just kidding...video looks great!!!
> *


We will neither confirm or deny that we had anything to do with the editing of that video


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ, streetseen.com, imp1962
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 19 2011, 12:10 AM~19906709
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ, streetseen.com, imp1962
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


Whut Up Felix!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Feb 18 2011, 10:20 PM~19906787
> *Whut Up Felix!
> *


Nice video bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 19 2011, 12:28 AM~19906850
> *Nice video bro!  :thumbsup:
> *


Those Illegal Toys dudes went all out.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Feb 18 2011, 10:30 PM~19906867
> *Those Illegal Toys dudes went all out.
> *


 :yes: Looks like they were having fun. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Feb 18 2011, 10:30 PM~19906867
> *Those Illegal Toys dudes went all out.
> *


yea they did. i wanna redo :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Feb 18 2011, 08:05 PM~19905473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Julian's Customs page is now up on the wego website:
Stock To Stun - Julian's Customs


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2011, 10:44 PM~19906989
> *yea they did. i wanna redo :biggrin:
> *


Why, I thought yours was fine. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 19 2011, 01:40 AM~19907484
> *The Julian's Customs page is now up on the wego website:
> Stock To Stun - Julian's Customs
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

hell ya!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BACK2THETOP


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 25 2011, 10:52 PM~19963624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 2 2011, 06:07 AM~19995860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## <Lando84> (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Summit Racing is also going to support the build-off competition:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

ARE U GUYS COMING ANYWHERE TO THE MIDWEST CLOSE TO CHICAGO??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Stock To Stun - Pre-Build Interview with Joe Ruiz of JB Kustoms


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 7 2011, 11:00 PM~20039089
> *Stock To Stun - Pre-Build Interview with Joe Ruiz of JB Kustoms
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 10 2011, 05:35 PM~20061944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

high


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 7 2011, 10:10 AM~20034547
> *Summit Racing is also going to support the build-off competition:
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie what the price to enter models and have you thought about adding a rat bike class.............


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Which show? WEGO Picnic...models are $5 (must have 3 to make a class for all classes). Same thing for bike classes...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 22 2011, 07:37 AM~20150123
> *Which show?  WEGO Picnic...models are $5 (must have 3 to make a class for all classes).  Same thing for bike classes...
> *


sweet cause i got three models and three rat bikes.......... :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

will we be able to register at the show?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

von ormy picnic*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes, you can register there!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
:wave: What's up Jay, how is everything?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 24 2011, 06:29 PM~20171402
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
> :wave: What's up Jay, how is everything?
> *


Que pasa Felix? Sorry... I didn't see this until today.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Competing in the Stock To Stun build-off:*
(First unveil show is April 3rd at the WEGO Picnic)
Keep up with the build-off by visiting the Stock to Stun page on wegoweb.org!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Mar 25 2011, 11:58 AM~20178503
> *Que pasa Felix? Sorry... I didn't see this until today.
> *


It's cool, just here at work floating around the Gulf. :happysad:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 27 2011, 07:33 AM~20191233
> *Competing in the Stock To Stun build-off:
> (First unveil show is April 3rd at the WEGO Picnic)
> Keep up with the build-off by visiting the Stock to Stun page on wegoweb.org!
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i need info for the cook off contest!


pm me or post on here please mr chuck


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Hell yea coming back to Abilene!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

AGAIN!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Same deal as last year...we are doing Fajitas and Chicken again...same judging. We want to see if Rollerz Only (Fajitas) and Hallucinations (Chicken) has what it takes to repeat as champions!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin: *Just about that time!*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 27 2011, 08:54 PM~20197109
> *AGAIN!!!
> *


FOSHO!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Are those dancing shoe's....* :0 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Let's dance!!

But let me clean up the rims first! hahaha


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 31 2011, 06:21 PM~20230594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 31 2011, 06:19 PM~20230584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I hope to get a chance, but I have to work to maintain my toys.* :biggrin: 
* I will give you a call.*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 31 2011, 06:21 PM~20230594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget about this...it's an EASY $500 prize....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Torres Customs did win the "Picture It Rollin" Challenge buy just 1 point over the Leal Brothers....way to go, all five teams!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 27 2011, 10:57 PM~20197726
> *Same deal as last year...we are doing Fajitas and Chicken again...same judging.  We want to see if Rollerz Only (Fajitas) and Hallucinations (Chicken) has what it takes to repeat as champions!
> *


Congrats to Latin Image on the Fajitas & Lowriderstyle on the Chicken im Happy with my 2nd place Fajitas.I know the Judges got a full meal from us.lol. Lowriderstyle/Prophecy.2 fat guys can't go wrong.lmao....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

when do we find out the next challenge for stock to stun?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 4 2011, 12:06 PM~20256159
> *when do we find out the next challenge for stock to stun?
> *


Umm...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

why is the video locked...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Oops..I think it should work now!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 4 2011, 09:09 PM~20255755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy 3rd place reppin Rollerz Only PHX  

I love winning in Texas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2011, 01:00 AM~20270910
> *Yeah buddy 3rd place reppin Rollerz Only PHX
> 
> I love winning in Texas
> *


dont even have to show up... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 12:59 AM~20271575
> *dont even have to show up... :biggrin:
> *


he just has to pay up :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO 
THE
TOP :inout:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

how far is okc from san antonio?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 31 2011, 05:29 PM~20230179
> * Are those dancing shoe's.... :0 :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Apr 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20279321
> *how far is okc from san antonio?
> *


about 8hr


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT FOR THE WEGO TOUR


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT FOR THE WEGO TOUR


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Pics from 713Lowriderboy*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

bumpkin..you dancing cars now? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

whats up with an update? standings?????????? TTT


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 11 2011, 02:22 PM~20312186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

B
U
M
P
:naughty:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Waiting for a certain WEGO staff member (aka Bumpkin) to get me the info...yep, I put him on blast! haha


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 11 2011, 08:20 AM~20309552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Bumpkin, thats the second car your tried to match with...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I know ya'll saw me about to explode at the WeGo Picnic, but I thought I'd update yall:
I had my baby
Eli Anthony 
8 pounds 12oz
20 inches
Welcome the newest member of the WeGo family!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 12 2011, 11:06 PM~20325462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea u did!! Congrats!!!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 12 2011, 09:31 PM~20324339
> *Waiting for a certain WEGO staff member (aka Bumpkin) to get me the info...yep, I put him on blast!  haha
> *


bang bang. Lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20325462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats dani. ill get him a lil RO outfit :0


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 13 2011, 12:06 AM~20325462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy God Dani! Your baby is Chinese? Lol

Cute baby!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats dani...... enjoy the ride... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20325462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cute baby congrats from angelitos cc


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20325462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!!! FROM ALL THE ILLEGAL TOYS FAMILY


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20325462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *Congrats!* :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 13 2011, 06:06 AM~20326952
> *Holy God Dani! Your baby is Chinese? Lol
> 
> Cute baby!
> *


 :uh: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: * Sorry Dani, but it was kinda funny. That's just mean Jay!*


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 12 2011, 11:06 PM~20325462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 12 2011, 11:06 PM~20325462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Congratulations Dani from us and the Boulevard Aces family...welcome to the world Eli!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here are the standings after two shows...if you think I missed you, let me know. The point totals won't be posted until after the Illegal Toys show on May 22nd. See you there!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 12 2011, 09:31 PM~20324339
> *Waiting for a certain WEGO staff member (aka Bumpkin) to get me the info...yep, I put him on blast!  haha
> *


 :angry: :happysad:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 12 2011, 11:03 PM~20325433
> *Damn Bumpkin, thats the second car your tried to match with...
> *


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO 
THE
TOP
:boink:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
:wave: :wave:
* Bump..TTT*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Can someone PM a list with all the WEGO Tour schedule, dates and location?


Thanks in advance

Twotonz


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just got a copy of stop #4 on the tour...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info. 









See ya there


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 20 2011, 10:58 AM~20380780
> *Just got a copy of stop #4 on the tour...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bump...TTT*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

$400 FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR $400 FOR BEST OF SHOW TRUCK $250 FOR BEST OF SHOW BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

If you are needing a room for our show, we have a special rate at Quality Inn Southwest 7800 C.A. Henderson Blvd.
Oklahoma City, OK 73139 (405) 632-6666. The special rate for a double is $54.99 +taxes. Just mention you are attending the Illegal Toys Car Show. Attached is a map from the hotel to the fairgrounds where the show will be held. This hotel is located around several eating establishments. http://mapq.st/ihKzLF


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 20 2011, 06:10 PM~20384414
> *$400 FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR $400 FOR BEST OF SHOW TRUCK $250 FOR BEST OF SHOW BIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can i get my $250 for best bike in advance to use for fuel? :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

NOTE: Angelitos Car Show in Lamesa is worth DOUBLE points....


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

WEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



If you need some design work done, hit me up, I can design and print.
Thanks.....
Strange










832-665-7100


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 12 2011, 11:06 PM~20325462
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Dani!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

That's right...three of the biggest names in Texas lowriding have come together to bring it back to Corpus Christi: 

Full Points on the WEGO Tour: 

















You MUST pre-register to get a space...as space is limited....visit www.losmagnificos.org for pre-registration.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 20 2011, 08:02 PM~20385335
> *can i get my $250 for best bike in advance to use for fuel? :biggrin:
> *


Hope you can make it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 22 2011, 07:44 PM~20399182
> *Hope you can make it
> *


i dont think i will. i got other comitments that weekend. sorry


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2011, 04:28 PM~20404012
> *i dont think i will. i got other comitments that weekend. sorry
> *


thats cool


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Raymond shows StreetSeen Magazine his Texas Two-Step


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 25 2011, 11:26 AM~20415107
> *Raymond shows StreetSeen Magazine his Texas Two-Step
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: now i know why ive been told i sound country...dammitt...lol


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 25 2011, 01:47 PM~20415925
> *:banghead:  :banghead: now i know why ive been told i sound country...dammitt...lol
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: Well you sed we cant drive in waco 
but you do sound country


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 25 2011, 01:47 PM~20415925
> *:banghead:  :banghead: now i know why ive been told i sound country...dammitt...lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH,...............


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP hope to see everyone may 22 in oklahoma


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

page 5??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bump...TTT*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Baller Poster

Posts: 742
Joined: Jul 2009
From: Oklahoma City OK
Car Club: ILLEGAL TOYS CC




DUE TO SOME UNFORTUNATE CIRCUMSTANCES WE HAD TO MOVE THE VENUE FOR THE ILLEGAL TOYS SHOW WE ARE SORRY FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE EVERYTHING IT'S STILL THE SAME BUT THE LOCATION THE NEW VENUE IS FIRE LAKE GRAND CASINO LOCATED JUST EAST OF OKLAHOMA CITY ON I-40 EXIT 178 WE WILL POSTING ALL THE INFO ON THE HOTELS WHICH IT'S ONLY 1 MILE FROM THE VENUE ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE IF YOU HAVE ANY ?S YOU CAN CALL ME AT (405)821-4011 0R BENITO (405)313-4995


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 13 2011, 07:11 PM~20548247
> *Baller Poster
> 
> Posts: 742
> ...


SOMEONE SAY CASINO, IM IN! PRE REG IS ON THE WAY HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, streetseen.com

WATS GOOD STREETSEEN, YALL GOING OUT TO THIS SHOW?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 13 2011, 07:42 PM~20548718
> *SOMEONE SAY CASINO, IM IN! PRE REG IS ON THE WAY HOMIE
> *


I'm glad to hear that thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 13 2011, 09:43 PM~20548724
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, streetseen.com
> 
> ...


Illegal Toys? Yessir we will!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

...........................XOXOXOX..................


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2011, 12:36 PM~20585980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

FINALLY HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

go to <a href=\'http://www.zazzle.com/wwthiddenagenda\' target=\'_blank\'>WEGO Apparel Store</a>

Check out our new apparel store! =)


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Next show is...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Special congrats to Illegal Toys and Cowboys Life...they shaking things up in the club standings and individual standings. Mario and Randy Garza have taken over the top spot in the tour as well....looks like an interesting year!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: helz yea


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 23 2011, 03:03 PM~20611798
> *Special congrats to Illegal Toys and Cowboys Life...they shaking things up in the club standings and individual standings.  Mario and Randy Garza have taken over the top spot in the tour as well....looks like an interesting year!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 23 2011, 05:02 PM~20611788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* See ya there..  *


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 23 2011, 03:03 PM~20611798
> *Special congrats to Illegal Toys and Cowboys Life...they shaking things up in the club standings and individual standings.  Mario and Randy Garza have taken over the top spot in the tour as well....looks like an interesting year!
> *



TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 23 2011, 03:02 PM~20611788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this an indoor or outdoor show?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt cant wait for corpus!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT for wego


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Hotel info for corpus June 26 show. Candlewood suites 5014 crosstown expressway corpus Christi tx 78415 phone #361-853-3413. Group rate code ROLLERZ ONLY!!! 79.99 a nite !!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTThno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Score standings?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

I know it's the 4th of July weekend, but whoa gonna swoop through Abilene for the show...???


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The standings are tight this year...lot's of close races!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT FR WEGO.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

we had a good time TTT for the WEGO staff for a great show can't wait to go back to Corpus great people overthere congrats to Leal Bros on the paint chalenge car looked great i think all the cars did


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Royalty will be in the house


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Ok, I know everyone likes free stuff...I will give away some Kicker component speakers to one of the WEGOTOUR followers on Facebook or Twitter when the facebook page reaches 700 who "like it" or when the twitter page reaches 350 followers. *

*facebook.com/WEGOTOUR*
*twitter.com/WEGOTOUR*

Here's the idea...once we reach this minimum number...we will keep everyone updated on pre-reg, etc. We will also run some fun contests with free prizes, free registration to shows, etc. So, let's get this going!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I didnt see any but can someone post pics of what the stock to stun cars are looking like thanks


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

http://wegoweb.org/photo-gallery.htm - Click on "Stock To Stun - paint unveil"


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT FOR WEGO


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

mrouija said:


>


:thumbsup: Congrats on the win Freddy!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Check out the results of the paint unveil! Stock To Stun


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

now thats a bad ass video


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> now thats a bad ass video


That it is


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

mrouija said:


> Check out the results of the paint unveil! Stock To Stun


 :thumbsup: Nice video!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

FASTEST STANDINGS UPDATE ALL YEAR!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pics from Abilene: http://wegoweb.org/photo-gallery.htm


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: Happy 4th!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

just got home from abilene good show!!! ready for the nex one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

FPEREZII said:


> :wave: Happy 4th!


Whats good homie been a min since ive heard from you everything good down your way?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*DOUBLE POINTS...IT'S GOING TO BE BIG!*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

travieso1u said:


> Whats good homie been a min since ive heard from you everything good down your way?


Been good bRO, just trying to get these vehicles done. Everything is cool down our way, what about you. How is the family?


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

FPEREZII said:


> Been good bRO, just trying to get these vehicles done. Everything is cool down our way, what about you. How is the family?


ORALE ALL IS GOOD FAMILY IS DOING GOOD ALSO YEAH YOU NEED TO FINISH UP YOUR RIDE THEM HALL OF FAME RINGS LOOK BAD ASS BRO,IVE BEEN BUSY WITH OUR SHOW COMING UP YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

travieso1u said:


> ORALE ALL IS GOOD FAMILY IS DOING GOOD ALSO YEAH YOU NEED TO FINISH UP YOUR RIDE THEM HALL OF FAME RINGS LOOK BAD ASS BRO,IVE BEEN BUSY WITH OUR SHOW COMING UP YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES.


 *The heck with a ring, don't get me wrong they are nice but I do it because I have love for the sport. Having some paint issues at the moment. :thumbsdown: Glad to hear every thing is good with the family. I will call you when I get back to dock bROtha. * :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS IS READY FOR LA MESA WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Available now! July 2011 issue! 

*Coverage from:*
• Tex Mex 11
• WEGO Picnic 11
• Latin Kustoms 11
• EL Vago Cinco De Mayo - Greeley, CO

*Click on the magazine to order your copy today!

*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok...here's the deal...I will give away a kinetik battery, some kicker equipment, and a free registration to Los Magnificos-Houston (along with 2 staff passes for access to VIP area with food and alcohol) to 3 lucky, random winners if the WEGOTOUR facebook page has 700 followers by the end of the month...tell your friends to follow facebook.com/wegotour


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-registration is available at www.losmagnificos.org.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Bonus show...late addition (San Antonio was moved back to October)


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Updated calendar


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Updated calendar


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Get your official WEGO apparel (more designs will be added soon!
http://www.zazzle.com/gifts?ch=wwthiddenagenda


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT:wave:


----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT ready for the next show!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

CJ225 said:


> TTT ready for the next show!


see you there homie


----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Caspy said:


> see you there homie


 Yes sir ya'll be carefull.....Should be a really good show...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

looking forward to it


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

ANGELITOS CC CUSTOM CAR SHOW!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

Preshow Party, All car clubs Welcomed!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

$RO-KUSTOMKING$ said:


> Preshow Party, All car clubs Welcomed!


I sure wish I could make it.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

mrouija said:


> Pre-registration is available at www.losmagnificos.org.


 I KNOW MY RIDE WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

is ther a pre reg for the red dirt show how much for lowrider bikes t t t


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> I KNOW MY RIDE WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i miss goin to the shows


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

CHUCK, SO WHEN IS THE LOS MAGNIFICOS SAN ANTONIO SHOW AND WHERE


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

October 30th...SAn Antonio Event Center


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

see you there


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

mrouija said:


> View attachment 348348


 Yes sir!


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

mrouija said:


> View attachment 348348


 Can't wait for the show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

to the top


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry i missed a good show, car wasnt done geting ready for LRM


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Dallas here we come


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Congrats Leal Brothers for doing it again! Another 1st place win. Can't wait for the next unveil!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

mrouija said:


>


Wrong show cuz... This one already passed...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Refresh your browser (or reload the page). The show is September 11th...a week and a half away!


streetseen.com said:


> Wrong show cuz... This one already passed...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

This year has more competiive races than ever...looks like it will be a fight to the finish!


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for wego


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Registration is available at www.losmagnificos.org (click on the San Antonio tab)


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bump for wego


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> Bump for wego


TO THE TOP


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's going to be 1 great weekend!


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT FOR WEGO:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

check out the wego build off here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/314988-you-judge.html


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

to the top


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Note on the Bulverde bonus points event. This is a small, charity event. Read the flyer. There aren't lots of classes, awards, etc...it's a smaller show with 100% of all profits being given to charity.


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Getting ready for this weekend:thumbsup: Rollerz Only


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

To the top


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*T T T*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hop pics? :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Last show...get your pre-reg in this week!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

RO1965 said:


> Getting ready for this weekend:thumbsup: Rollerz Only
> View attachment 384744


I gotta post up pics of Drunk Chucky once I get them from my phone. He was hillarious making out with a cardboard cutout all night. Then ran right into the back of my truck at the end of the night :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

mrouija said:


> Last show...get your pre-reg in this week!


Do we get a cookie if we pre register? :scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: *T T T*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

One More week see you there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]HAPPY THANK'S GIVING 
FROM
ILEGAL TOYS C.C 







​


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone for another great year. Hope to make things bigger and better in 2012! See you then!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*I had a great time...T T MF T*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Check out mysite www.cadillacphotography.com if you want to see all my pictures from the Los Magnificos show. I have pictures of 99% of the entries. There are even pictures from 2009 and 2010.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen May 2012 Magazine is now available nationwide. For a Barnes & Noble or Hastings Location near you, please visit this link: http://www.streetseen.com/streetseen-locations.pdf.

This issue has coverage from Los Magnificos Houston, Spring Break Jam in South Padre, Bossmania Expo in Mercedes, Hypnotized Car Show in Pasadena, and Tiempos Locos in Shreveport. It features the WEGO Stock to Stun Winner LB1 from the Leal Bros in Corpus Christi. It also shows love to our Chi-Town brothers of Independent CC with their Dulce 65 Impala. It's a must buy!





The magazine can also be purchased online at Amazon.com. Click the magazine cover to order it from Amazon.


----------

